# Any advice on nutrition for DH during IVF



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

Ive read loads about what us gals should and shouldnt be eating/drinking...but does anyone have any do's/donts for men prior to EC?? Any advice appreciated. 

xxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi miss gap, I've heard that Brazil nuts help the little swimmers swim faster, buy him a bagful of those, it can't hurt!  

Other than that I'm not sure, M and I usually eat really well anyway, lots of fruit and veg and lean meat, no processed food if possible, as little sugar as possible (except natural fruit sugar).  Seems to work for M, his test results all came back really good.

Sorry I can't be more useful! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

hi miss gap

we were told zinc and selenium we good for swimmers but I guess if he has a normal count he should just avoid excess alcohol and smoking prior.

Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi miss gap
i think its very important that your DH look after him self 
take zinc and a multi vit, 
no hot baths, 
eat a healthy diet, 
cut down on coffee/tea and 
no alcohol 
no smoking
its only a few weeks and hopefully ye will get a BFP, sorry to hear of your misscarraige 
hope your treatment goes really wellxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

TRoll...thanks that is helpful...anything is..ok he'll have to share mine til i get some more.

Beckalouise..yes his count is normal so far...thanks also.

michelleag..thanks again..i will pass all this on ...cos he hasnt been looking after himself at all this week in terms of relaxing that is...ill add in the zinc. and massive  to you...our prodigy!

Thank you lovely ladies so much! ^Thank you^. 

xx


----------

